# Is this a S.Rhombeus or S.Altuvei



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm sorry but I don't know the collection point but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

looks like my atluvie, but my atluvie doesnt have those purpleish eyes.
So it might be.
I would say S. Atluvie, not S. Rhombeus.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think they purple-ish eye color is due to flash light? Keep in mind that colors on a photograph are often distorted compared to the real thing, so it's best to focus on appearance and body characteristics, imo.

I think it's an Altuvei, based on picture comparison (for example, see this one on the OPEFE website).


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like an Altuvei, see if you can find out what the collection point is. Nice looking fish by the way.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

either way hes focking nice!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well what is the difference from a S.Rhombeus or S.Altuvei?

cause he looks like my rhom...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This might help. The spotting on S. rhombeus are large/small spots. On S. altuvei it is a combo spots and elongated bars. The compressus group members are just that; the bodies are lateral compressed (like a pancake) more than S. rhombeus which is more robust.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> This might help. The spotting on S. rhombeus are large/small spots. On S. altuvei it is a combo spots and elongated bars. The compressus group members are just that; the bodies are lateral compressed (like a pancake) more than S. rhombeus which is more robust.


 so what is your pro opinion on the fish?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom Posted said:


> Thank you for the information but what do you think it is ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hard to say from the color aspect of the fish and non-visible markings on the body. That's why I gave you the info on how to look at YOUR FISH and see if any of this is visible to your eyes since the fish is in front of you. It might be a compressus group fish, but without a photo that shows the body markings its difficult to narrow it down to that species.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's another photo that hopefully shows some of the markings


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

A more recent photo


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Judging by the last pic i say Altuvei cause of the "Spots and Bars"!

Here is the pic inverted.....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

second pic.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You learn well.







BUT, without knowing what collection point, all I can say for certainty, it IS a member of the compressus group. If the pattern of the bars and spots extends to the belly, then what you have is S. compressus. The rest of the description is based on subtle differences that only a trained eye can detect, while I'm good, I'm not THAT good. So locality is everything.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thank you gentlemen for your patience and help!


----------

